# phone lock vs sim lock?



## robina_80

what is the difference between these 2 locks, i know if you set sim lock (pin number) everytime you turn on your phone its asks for your pin but what does the phone lock do when activated?

basically i want to protect my phone so what i really want to do is when it auto locks the keypad i want it to be password protected when you next want to use it or just password protected on your inbox/outbox so no one can read your messages


----------



## NeoDude86

i believe sim lock also keeps people from using your sim in another phone (or at least in my experience) and phone lock is adjustable depending on your phone.. my wife or rather ex-wife always locks her phone on different levels depending on which phone.. with her razor it's a simple 2 button lock that requires a 4 digit pin and she also has it set to enter password when powered on after boot up completes this does 2 things of course it keeps people out (on-demand) and keeps them from trying to reset the thing pretty simple and plain i think i just spent a lot of time saying the same thing lol.. but yeah both locks are similar but sim lock is a little meaner while phone lock is easier to set


----------



## PohTayToez

A "phone lock" is more commonly referred to as a "security code".  This a code that you can set in your phone settings that when activated will be required to be entered whenever you unlock your keypad or whenever you change any security settings.  

A "SIM lock" is when a phone is locked to only use SIM cards from a certain cell phone service provider (AT&T, T-Mobile, etc).  Most phones sold in the United States are locked, but most phones sold in other countries are "unlocked" and can use and SIM card from nearly any GSM service provider.

A "SIM pin" is a way of securing your SIM card. When set, the SIM pin has to be entered whenever the phone is powered on before you can use the SIM card.  This is like and extra level of security over a security code, because if you lose your phone and someone finds it, they would not be able to use your SIM card even if they remove it and place it in another phone.


----------



## robina_80

well when i do the phone lock it doesnt require me to enter it when it goes to keypad lock and also for the messages ie the inbox, why is this


----------



## PohTayToez

robina_80 said:


> well when i do the phone lock it doesnt require me to enter it when it goes to keypad lock and also for the messages ie the inbox, why is this



Assuming you've set a lock code and have it enabled, it could be that your model of phone requires that you do something to put it in lock mode, such as holding down a particular button for a few seconds.  What phone do you have?


----------



## robina_80

sony ericson w395


----------



## PohTayToez

When you go Menu > Settings > General > Security > Locks > Phone Protection > Protection, what are your options?  One should enable phone lock.

http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/download/1/521/907/1238674254/W595a__UG_AE_1215_3154_3_12.pdf


----------

